

Lee's Random Thoughts on YC Interviews - jfong
http://www.renthop.com/yc.html

======
Mongoose
Between the CSS-less format and Lee's writing style, that was a much more
enjoyable read than many of the other YC interview recaps that have been
floating around. A good application of the List of N Things template.

~~~
pgbovine
wow lee's kickin' it old-school with:

    
    
      <table width="600">
    

that's interesting to note that not having a snazzy CSS is a mark of street
cred, since presumably the author cared more about content than making it look
showy :)

~~~
leelin
You guys are hilarious! I guess my 1990s Geocities upbringing is showing
itself.

------
avk
I like the positive vibe I got from reading this. Nothing shockingly new but a
good way to say be prepared for anything ("...will last 10 minutes. Or is it
15 minutes? Or 17 minutes?")

~~~
avk
I added it to our compilation: <http://delicious.com/outspokes/yc_interview>

